# EV road tax to subsidize Hummers/SUV's



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

While I am glad I do not live in Oregon, I am afraid this fiasco will soon make it everywhere. Unfortunately there are as many anti-ev people as there are of us, if not more. I just hope most of these types of jackasses stay confined to Oregon. If you live there I suggest moving if possible. If not just don't tell them you still have a gas engine in your car. Why do they need to know what motivates your car?


----------



## fj1200 (Dec 23, 2008)

lwiniarski said:


> Oregon is attempting to implement a mileage based road tax to replace
> the gas tax, starting with EV's in 2014, but meant to replace the gas tax.


You do drive on the roads don't you?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

fj1200 said:


> You do drive on the roads don't you?


True, we all drive on the roads, but why start with EVs? Why are they being singled out?

As far as a tax is concerned I have but two points....

1. I would be more accepting if I new it wouldn't wind up in the general fund.

2. We have enough taxes already. Just sit down and think for a minute how many ways you are taxed in your life. The government simply needs to put the damned credit card away and stop spending.


----------



## lwiniarski (Aug 7, 2008)

fj1200 said:


> You do drive on the roads don't you?


SO...? I'd be against this tax even if I didn't have an electric car. I pay road tax on my gas car and my F250 pickup. I also pay income tax which pays for 30-40% of ODOT's budget. I've never complained about the gas tax. It's a good tax and it DOES pay for the roads AND encourages conservation. AND asphalt IS a petroleum product, ODOT ought to be encouraging EV's so they don't run out of asphalt.

What percentage of Cars are EV's? Maybe 0.03%? You want to make 
a brand new bureaucracy for this? 

How much road damage does an EV even do???? ODOT claims that road 
damage goes approximately as Weight ^ 2.5 power. 

So my 6600 lb F250 does 20 TIMES more road damage than my 2000 lb
Geo Metro. Yet it only pays about 3 times more in gas tax....and now they are trying to make them the same??????? 

Big trucks already pay a weight based tax.

Furthermore 30-40% of ODOT's budget is from the general fund, so if
you pay any tax at all, you are already contributing to the roads.

Fair share my ass....


----------



## fj1200 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> True, we all drive on the roads, but why start with EVs? *Why are they being singled out?*


It sounds like they are shifting the road maintenance burden from the gas tax to the road tax so I don't see how they are being singled out other than no longer being exempted.



Jason Lattimer said:


> As far as a tax is concerned I have but two points....
> 
> 1. I would be more accepting if I new it wouldn't wind up in the general fund.


I'm not from OR but according to the link the gas tax, and then some, is used to pay for road maintenance.



Jason Lattimer said:


> 2. We have enough taxes already. Just sit down and think for a minute how many ways you are taxed in your life. The government simply needs to put the damned credit card away and stop spending.


That sounds like more of a Federal government argument than state as most/all? states are required to balance their budgets on an annual basis.



lwiniarski said:


> SO...? *I'd be against this tax even if I didn't have an electric car.* I pay road tax on my gas car and my F250 pickup. I also pay income tax which pays for 30-40% of ODOT's budget. I've never complained about the gas tax. It's a good tax and it DOES pay for the roads AND encourages conservation. AND asphalt IS a petroleum product, ODOT ought to be encouraging EV's so they don't run out of asphalt.


I never said I was for it as it seems like another example of the ever-encroaching growth of government. Having said that, EVs, and higher efficiency standards, will lower the revenue basis for road maintenance; that would need to be made up somehow.



lwiniarski said:


> What percentage of Cars are EV's? Maybe 0.03%? *You want to make
> a brand new bureaucracy for this?*


Nope, so good luck in getting it changed, I wouldn't like the precedent it unleashes.



lwiniarski said:


> How much road damage does an EV even do???? ODOT claims that road
> damage goes approximately as Weight ^ 2.5 power.
> 
> So my 6600 lb F250 does 20 TIMES more road damage than my 2000 lb
> ...


Change your state leadership then. Because if you create a task force with "road user fee pilot..." in its name, guess what you'll get?



lwiniarski said:


> Furthermore 30-40% of ODOT's budget is from the general fund, so if
> you pay any tax at all, you are already contributing to the roads.
> 
> * Fair share my ass*....


As I said, good luck but based on your history of land use referendums... you'll need it.


----------

